# Red Sea Paintball Co2 regulator..



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Does anyone here have experience with this set up?

I have recently setup a new ADA 60p tank ( about 18 gallons ) I want to add Co2 to, but can't use my current setup which is a milwaukee setup because I have no way to hide the co2 tubing.

The setup is on the island in my kitchen area so I want a small setup that isn't to obstructive.

Was thinking ADA, but using their cartridges will cost about $100 per year to run, vs filling a paintball container is only 15 cents per ounce.

Thank you for any opinions as to what I should do!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I have two red sea systems, and I'm very pleased with them. I really like that it's a small tank, and you can use any paintball tank, so, since it will be on your counter top, you could get something as small as an 8 ounce. It is a complete system (minus the tank) and the reactor is an in-tank, adjustable electrical thing, so you can control the output in two places, the needle valve and the reactor. A disadvantage is that the reactor is a bit large in your tank and you have to hide it behind plants/hardscape if you don't want it seen. Although, you can't beat the ease of filling it up, at least here. There's a paintball store every few blocks!


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

That is what I was thinking!! I only need to go 4 blocks to a store to refill the paintball container. 

I am just going to buy the simple system. I have a glass diffuser already for the tank, so that is a plus too.

Thanks for the reply!


----------

